
New elastic polymer self-heals in just one minute - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/04/new-elastic-polymer-self-heals-in-just-one-minute.ars
======
khafra
That's pretty cool. I can't wait to see it for sale on inventables.com or some
similar site.

~~~
evo_9
inventables.com <\-- wow, that is even cooler, never seen that one before.
Thanks for posting that (my arduino pet projects just go insanely more
interesting).

~~~
Palomides
inventables is neat, but I find most of the stuff can be had more cheaply
elsewhere

~~~
dantheman
Yeah, I agree - I think you are paying for the convenience for what are
essentially samples. Which is worth a lot - tracking down all o the materials
and ordering them would be a time consuming task, if you even knew they
existed -- this is in my opinion a fair tradeoff.

------
nazgulnarsil
can I get this on my motorcycle fairings? replacing those is a pain $$$

